

Vyspis — a simple sleep cycle calculator - maxray
http://vyspis.ru/en/

======
maxray
I really really liked the idea of sleepyti.me, but thought that the
implementation might have been a bit lacking in style and simplicity, so I
tried to remake this service in a form as simple as possible. In its current
version, Vyspis supports 24- and 12-hour time formats with different syntax
and keyword "tomorrow", but I am trying to add new features which will make
the experience even better without accidentally making a new Wolfram Alpha.

